# Welcher RAM  zum I7- 10700K



## silent-freak (21. Juli 2020)

Als einziges Game wird der neue Flugsimulator aufgespielt.  Gekauft wird ein 10700k , ein DRP4 und ein ASUS TUF z 490 MB. Bei der Graka bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, entweder eine 2070 S oder 2060 S. 
Welchen RAM würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Produktvergleich G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GIS), G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GFX), Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CM


----------



## Bandicoot (21. Juli 2020)

Ist bei der Auswahl Jacke wie Hose, sind alle gut, selber Takt, selbe Timing, ich würde nach den Preis gehen. Da sind die Aegis wohl am günstigsten.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Juli 2020)

Ich würde bei nem 10700k noch ein paar € in die Hand nehmen und besseren Ram kaufen.

z.B.
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL17-19-19-39 ab &euro;' '140,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## silent-freak (21. Juli 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich würde bei nem 10700k noch ein paar € in die Hand nehmen und besseren Ram kaufen.
> 
> z.B.
> G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL17-19-19-39 ab €'*'140,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Wieviel kann ich denn den Lüfter höher setzen ohne das er oben drüber ragt? Die Trident sind ja 44, unter dem Lüfter jedoch nur 40 mm Platz.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juli 2020)

silent-freak schrieb:


> Wieviel kann ich denn den Lüfter höher setzen ohne das er oben drüber ragt? Die Trident sind ja 44, unter dem Lüfter jedoch nur 40 mm Platz.



Review: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 - Cooling - HEXUS.net
Die Trident Z passen schon drunter, werden aber überragt.


----------

